# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadolu Uygarlıkları Neden Gelmiştir

## ceydaaa

1- Göçler ve istila amacıyla gelen topluluklar sahip oldukları kültür ve medeniyeti Anadolu'ya taşıdılar. 
2- Anadolu'nun Mısır, Ege ve Yunan Medeniyetlerine yakın bir konumda olması bu medeniyetlerden etkilenmesini sağlamıştır.

DSCF3427LR(1).jpg

----------

